# Cassi gone



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. Maybe you can share some pictures.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Cassi, I know Elsa and your entire family are missing her. 

I hope you'll share some pictures of Cassi with us and tell us about her. 
I know she was very special. 

Godspeed Cassi


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet Cassi, its so hard to deal with our own heartbreak but when we see how the loss affects our fur babies it makes it all the harder to deal with. If I only had one chance to have a conversation with my dog it would be at this time to explain and ease their sorrow. Another angel at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. It's so hard...


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

It's so hard. Deepest sympathy for what you and your family are going through now.


----------



## mbdsmith (Aug 13, 2015)

Sorry for your loss, they are just like losing a part of yourself.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am very sorry for your loss.
I lost my Kid 26 days ago, it is hard.
They take a piece of ours hearts with them.
But for as long as you remember her she will always be with you!
Just hold on to the great memories you have together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cassi*

I am so very sorry to read about your Cassi. I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear will keep her company.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cassi*

I added sweet Cassi to the Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-10.html#post5937362


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. They are never here with us long enough.


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

If it's any comfort, most of us know how it feels to put your best friend and family member down. We share your pain in a very difficult time. Sorry for your loss.


----------

